# S&W 686 Hammer?



## Aussie Dodge (Dec 1, 2006)

What year did S&W remove the firing pin from the hammer on the 686? I am curius as my brother thinks his 686 is an 2005 model and it has a firing pin in the hammer, where as my 2003 model has the firing pin floating in the body.
Cheers guys


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't know, but my 686-5 was manufactured in September of 2000 and it as no pin in the hammer. You can call S&W customer service, give them the serial number and they can give you the date of manufacture. Ask them when the firing pins were removed. I believe it was decades ago, for safety purposes.


----------

